# Im NEw!



## canadiangirl09 (Jan 8, 2005)

artyon: Hi everyone im new! im from hamilton ontario, 13 yrs old and im going for my blackbelt soon. But i am really nervous because im  afraid ill mess up in front of everyone! I need help! Can anyone help me?:uhyeah:


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! happy posting, and i'm sorry i can't give you advice about the test (she already does to my school) but thats why i sent you here everybody please help her out


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi hun,

Have you tried deep breathing meditation exercises? Sit or lay quietly somewhere with no distractions, several times a day, and take SLOW and DEEP full breaths, completely exhale all the air in your lungs, then fully inhale, at least 10 to 20 breaths, and try to think of your black belt success during this sequence. See yourself receiving that black belt after you suceed. Think positively about yourself.. you got this far so there's a good chance you'll make it the first time. But remember, NO one, I mean NO one always suceeds every time. I am 44 and believe me although much of my life I was the ace and golden boy type, I've had some heartbreaking failures and sadness too. Winners are the ones who pick themselves up after a failure/loss, and renew their determination to win next time and be positive. At your age you can pretty much be sure there will be a "next time" so don't be discouraged. And practice as much as you can, memorizing every motion/sequence which is required. Maybe finish each kata session with the breathing meditation. Hope that helps


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi canadiangirl!~ Welcome to Martialtalk!  You know, everybody gets nervous because they want to do well on their test.  After all you have probably practiced and practiced so much already and that's why your instructor gave you the go ahead, right?  That's an indicator that you _will_ do well, you just do your best and show your stuff.  Since you got to red belt you have done your best or you wouldn't be that far.  

Just eat a good dinner before, like spaghetti, get lots of rest, bring a carbo bar to eat a hour before (no later than that) and go for it.  We will all wish you well, and please come back to the forum and tell us all about it.  And above all, have fun!  TW artyon:  artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2005)

canadiangirl09 said:
			
		

> artyon: Hi everyone im new! im from hamilton ontario, 13 yrs old and im going for my blackbelt soon. But i am really nervous because im  afraid ill mess up in front of everyone! I need help! Can anyone help me?:uhyeah:


Welcome... 
Advice? Hmm,  how about ... breathe in, breathe out, in through the nose out the mouth... left the circle, right the circle... :wink1: 
Just relax and think about everything you know and just do it. 

Good Luck


----------



## canadiangirl09 (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww thank you everyone !! I've finally learned to acutually use this ! You are sooo nice! I'll take the advice when i take the test its not for awhile though!

Canadian Girl 09


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome Canadiangirl09, relax, keep a positive attitude no matter what happens.  I'm sure you will do great.  Best of luck.


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!  

As for the upcoming test:  Stay relaxed.  I'm sure your inst. wouldnt put you up for the test if he/she didnt feel that you were ready.  Continue to train hard, eat right, etc. and I'm sure you'll do fine!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jan 9, 2005)

:wavey: Welcome Aboard!


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 9, 2005)

Hello and welcome to martial talk :ultracool 


All i can say is just try and relax and "GOOD LUCK" :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi canadiangirl!  Welcome!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome!    I hope you enjoy MT.  And I'm sure you will do very very well on your test!  Calm breaths.


----------

